# cycle 2 clomid - boobs NOT sore



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

I woke up early this morning - could not sleep. Pretty worried about things - life feels like groundhog day at the moment.

Last time, my first cycle of clomid, at this point (day 23) my boobs were SOOOOOO sore for a couple of days... couldn't lie on them, hurt if I lent on anything... but this time, nothing.
I was pleased then as I took it as a sign the clomid had worked and I had ovulated. Why hasn't it happened this month... it's just so hard all this bloody waiting...

love sunshine

x

Sorry to moan just needed to let it out


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

hi hun, sorry i cant really say what this means, but i just thought Id let you know that this is also my second cycle on clomid and it has been completely different to last month, granted i am not ttc this month but last month I had loads of symptoms including the sore boobies but this month I havent had a single symptom at all, up until now anyway (cd1. saying that I really really hope that this difference in this cycle means it is a bfp for you hun, fingers crossed and lots of   ,love FA x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wouldn't try to read into any of the symptoms too much otherwise you'll drive yourself   The symptoms & side effects can vary month to month, and woman to woman, so there really is no way of knowing what's happening...frustrating as that may be.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks girls for replying - it is really nice to hear that. 

I'll try not to worry!

love sunshine
xx


----------



## chigs (Mar 29, 2006)

hi sunshine i remember my second month on clomid i didnt have any symptoms just tired then 3 weeks later i found out i was pregnant now i have a 2 year old little girl name daisy alice .so i would not worry about side affects some times you dont have any at all so keep your chin up girl xamandax aka chigs .


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks - I will try to to read anything into or out of the symptoms I an getting - odd cramps and extra moisture... it's just so hard isn't it!

Doesn't make sense why symptoms are different even in the same person from month to month.. but helps to know that other people's varied too!

love sunshine
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm on my second cycle too...Boobs killed me last cycle..This month zilch! haven't even been moody


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Now they are bloody sore - have been since yesterday.. and coming up to testing time - just got a negative - but proper AF due date is tomorrow - so think I am just going to wait and see if she turns up. Now officially on pant watch............ I wish I could just forget all about it but it is so hard!

love sunshine
x


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi there,
I am so glad I have found this thread.  This is my second cycle of Clomid, last month, (.)(.)'s were soooo sore, this month, nothing!! Not even a slight pain if I squeeze hard..how weird...I don't know whether I have ovulated or not!  Only thing is CM is thicker than early part of cycle, other than that no symptoms at all of clomid this month..Sunshine, hope you had a +ive today..
Jojox


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Jo

Nope managed to resist. Am not going to test till later in the week - would rather just enjoy the illusion of maybe till AF shows up (and pretend yesterdays test was too early)

Today is day 30. Boobs still sore. Feel verrrrry tired. 

But could be that I did not ov this month - or oved late and these sore boobs are just progesterone symptoms. 
Who bloody knows. 
Either way it is driving me mad!

Jo what day are you?

love sunshine


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Sunshine,
I'm thinking I haven't ovulated this month either as I have no symptoms, not even PMT!!I'm on CD 18 I do have some lower tummy pains though so maybe it's just late..would be a first though..drives you   doesn't it?
Fingers crossed for a +ive hey, then it will all be worth it..
Jojox


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

I know.. having had a 29d cycle with the first month's clomid I thought month 2's ov would be around day 14-15 - so we had this covered with lots of BD.....

I wish we had just carried on longer - but TBH we just got too exhausted......

Oh well as you say time will tell...

If you are day 18, then it would be slightly early for progesterone symptoms eg sore boobs I  - reckon so hang in there and just keep trying to BD - rather than what we did- just gave up once we thought we had ov covered!

love sunshine
x


----------

